# UP Big Boy #4014 Tour the Southwest 2019



## Rover (Nov 12, 2019)

This 4K video posted by Neil Dahl is a whistle blowing masterpiece!

He tracks the #4014 beside Hwy 2154 from Navasota to College Station, Texas, with the UP George Bush engine #4141 running with it.


----------



## Rover (Nov 12, 2019)

This covers the #4014 from El Paso to Houston


----------



## Rover (Nov 12, 2019)

This video has footage of the Big Boy #4014, and with it, the UP George Bush engine #4141. And, he captured a BNSF Vestas Windmill train!


----------



## Rover (Nov 13, 2019)

Aaron McCreight

More Audio and Visual Greatness !!


----------



## Trainjanet (Nov 18, 2019)

Rover said:


> This 4K video posted by Neil Dahl is a whistle blowing masterpiece!
> 
> He tracks the #4014 beside Hwy 2154 from Navasota to College Station, Texas, with the UP George Bush engine #4141 running with it.





Rover said:


> Aaron McCreight
> 
> More Audio and Visual Greatness !!



Where can I see Big Boy after it leaves KC Tuesday but before it gets to Lawrence. Any idea on where to watch it go by ?


----------



## railiner (Nov 18, 2019)

I would guess anywhere you can find a good spot along the UP tracks between the two...make sure you are not waiting along the parallel route of the BNSF....


----------



## Rover (Nov 18, 2019)

4K Big Boy Drive By


----------



## Alice (Nov 19, 2019)

Trainjanet said:


> Where can I see Big Boy after it leaves KC Tuesday but before it gets to Lawrence. Any idea on where to watch it go by ?



Trainjanet. If you can find a road map that shows tracks, that will help. I have two gps's, and the older one shows tracks. In addition to that, it helps to go out along the route starting at the Lawrence end and follow the tracks back to KC. Pay attention to crossings and curves, look for things like parking, notice where the light will be so you don't have to face the sun. 4014 is a beautiful and remarkable engine and well worth going out to chase. Finally, the listed stops are fine if you don't do better but all of the ones I went through (in Texas after the gathering) were packed. One place I was able to watch them take off the Bush Museum engine and re-assemble the train while stuck in traffic, that is how bad it was. Another stop had people parked along the tracks two miles away on both sides of town. Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Alice (Nov 19, 2019)

Trainjanet, this video shows a different engine (UP-844) going the same route but the other direction. There are some locations you may recognize if you watch the video.


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 20, 2019)

Since it sadly looks like I won't be able to catch this train this year, how often does Union Pacific run #4014(Big Boy) or #844 for special runs? Do they do a few runs of this train a year, or is it done less frequently than doing some special runs of it each year? (i.e. like once every who knows, 2-5 years?) It's unfortunate I wasn't able to catch #4014 when it did it's West Chicago, IL stop, earlier this year.


----------



## Alice (Nov 20, 2019)

I expect one or all of the operating steam engines to be out and about regularly (not frequently) for the next several years. The Denver Post used to use UP equipment each July but hasn't for a couple of years and doesn't have any dates for the future because UP is using the equipment themselves.

The best way to get info is to join the UP Steam Club (free). In addition, they have facebook and twitter accounts.
https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/

The Cheyenne Depot Museum is a fun visit and sometimes members get to tour the UP Steam Shop in Cheyenne, where 4014 and 844 are based. 3985 is also there pending overhaul.
https://www.cheyennedepotmuseum.org/

During Cheyenne Frontier Days (a combo rodeo and fair and generally big tourist draw), they used to have Steam Shop tours but didn't this year because the crew (who give the tours) were with the engines out touring. It is worth keeping track of them anyway as the shop tours were a huge fundraiser for the museum and I expect they'll be back in some form.
https://www.cfdrodeo.com/

Now, you might think monitoring only one of these would be enough, but it isn't, it is impossible to know which organization will break the news first about the engines being out.

If you do get to Cheyenne at any time, it is fun to visit all the "stuffed and mounted" steam engines in parks around town.


----------



## Rover (Nov 26, 2019)

Gotta see this... In the snow in Kansas, pulling freight...


----------

